# rolaxifene



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello ug..Im getting some rolax to help out with some gyno issues im having.Im on 500mg of test and 1mg a week of adex on week 8.I have no clue how to use rolax and need some help.The goal is to try to get rid or shrink the gyno.Should I use it after im done with the blast when I drop to 125mg a week? Or should I use it right now during the blast?They are 30mg caps I got 60 of them.Help a bro out


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

I spelled rolaxifene wrong..god dammit


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 22, 2016)

There I fixed it for you bb


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

thanks bro


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 22, 2016)

Use it now. Try 60mgs ED for 30 days and 30mgs until its gone.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't u use hg adex? And still having gyno pop up? Hope u get it fixed brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Don't u use hg adex? And still having gyno pop up? Hope u get it fixed brother.



AI wont help if u have pre existing gyno


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 22, 2016)

Didn't know u had it before.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 22, 2016)

Have you tried running some nolva??


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Use it now. Try 60mgs ED for 30 days and 30mgs until its gone.



you may need to do this dosing for up to 6 months.  def 90 days.  and when your done, slowly taper off.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> you may need to do this dosing for up to 6 months.  def 90 days.  and when your done, slowly taper off.



damn I had no clue it would take that long.Thats alot of rolax to eat for 6 months..cant be to healthy


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2016)

Buddy I start July 10th for a similar amount of time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

what about side effect from this shit..taking it for 6 months is a hell of a long time


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

anything else worth trying that doesnt take 6 months


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> Buddy I start July 10th for a similar amount of time.



what are u gonna be on gear wise while u take the rolax? You think its better to take it on a trt dose so estrogen is at a minimum ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2016)

Im going to be natty or at 75/100mg a wk + a tiny dose of an AI while i run it.  After i going to run 500mg tes, 70mg tbol.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 22, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> anything else worth trying that doesnt take 6 months



Surgery....


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> anything else worth trying that doesnt take 6 months



bad, bad cases only take 6 months.  you should see it getting better.  

But ralox is the best, better than nolva.  And even if you run nolva, it still needs the same amount of time.  Maybe not 6 month, but at least goto 5.  

I have enough to run 30mg for 156 days.  If you really have had it (the gyno) for a long time, you ll do whats necessary to get rid of it.  Ive had mine at least 10yrs +, so i want it gone.  bad.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 22, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Rola is more anti estrogenic than Nolva, but mad expensive. Like...whoa.
> 
> Like Herm said try Nolva first.
> 
> No serm is truly breast tissue specific, someone get on that.



[FONT=Lucida Grande, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]No they aren't, I agree but many drugs were made for a specific reason and over time they found that the same drugs work much better for other ailments. While it may not be specific in treating ONLY the breast tissue, it has proven to be the best if not the most reliable for a non-surgical procedure when dealing with gyno.

 Viagra wasn't originally made for old men to get there cock hard. [/FONT]It’s been almost 16 years since Viagra was introduced in 1989 when it was first being tested and used, developers intended the medication for treatment of cardiovascular disease. Unfortunately, a number of adverse affects were reported in relation to treating the intended conditions, and one very unique, common side-effect kept being brought up–a hard cock after use.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 22, 2016)

Wtf happened to my post? ^^^^^^


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Wtf happened to my post? ^^^^^^



idk....not me who did it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Surgery....



35-50% of cases return with some degree of gyno again.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 22, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> idk....not me who did it.



Wait...did what?? Lol. I've never seen that happen before.

Then the next post says you edited THAT one but you didn't change a thing. Am I taking crazy pills? lol


----------



## Maijah (Jun 22, 2016)

Bundy   my boy has gyno bad. He claims to that letro shrinks it better than anything. I however have no personal experience to go by


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Wait...did what?? Lol. I've never seen that happen before.
> 
> Then the next post says you edited THAT one but you didn't change a thing. Am I taking crazy pills? lol



That happened when I tried to quote the one about the odd fonts & style 

When ur a mod u have an edit button right next to the quote.   It was an accident.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 23, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Bundy   my boy has gyno bad. He claims to that letro shrinks it better than anything. I however have no personal experience to go by



If you want to go the letro route your going to have all other sorts of fun when u completely tank your estrogen.  

And serms have better success rates than letro.  

If u really want to be on an AI, do some light dex or stane just to control things and keep them on the lower end of the scale.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 23, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> That happened when I tried to quote the one about the odd fonts & style
> 
> When ur a mod u have an edit button right next to the quote.   It was an accident.


Ahh I gotcha. Yeah I tried to fix the font size but it kept changing half of it. Idk what was goin on lol


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 23, 2016)

BB, I took ralox for six months straight without particular issue, just take it easy with heavy weight and you should do fine.
From my experience, if you have pre-existing gyno, ralox OR crushing your E2 might not cut it.
I did crush my E2. It shrunk the lump but didn't kill it.
I did ralox. It prevented the lump to grow further even with E2 higher than normal but didn't kill it either.
Being on ralox AND crushing my E2 did the trick. Of course you don't need to crush them for six months, in my case 60mg of ralox ED and two weeks with my E2 sitting between 5-10 and it was gone.
Not saying that it will works the same way with you, just sharing my personal experience. I'm pretty sure that if I had done it earlier, I wouldn't have had to stay on ralox so long.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2016)

Luscious Lei said:


> BB, I took ralox for six months straight without particular issue, just take it easy with heavy weight and you should do fine.
> From my experience, if you have pre-existing gyno, ralox OR crushing your E2 might not cut it.
> I did crush my E2. It shrunk the lump but didn't kill it.
> I did ralox. It prevented the lump to grow further even with E2 higher than normal but didn't kill it either.
> ...



why do you have to go easy with heavy weight?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> why do you have to go easy with heavy weight?



It can dry your joints a bit, indirectly I guess but that's what it is, a guess, joints pain is a listed side-effect though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2016)

Luscious Lei said:


> It can dry your joints a bit, indirectly I guess but that's what it is, a guess, joints pain is a listed side-effect though.



that fukking sucks..Im not feeling this whole process..Thank god my gyno aint that bad ..It was the drol from last cycle that fukked me up alittle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2016)

Luscious Lei said:


> It can dry your joints a bit, indirectly I guess but that's what it is, a guess, joints pain is a listed side-effect though.



6 months of taking that shit has to have other sides too.All these kinda drugs bug me out little


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> 6 months of taking that shit has to have other sides too.All these kinda drugs bug me out little



if your at 30mg of ralox, not really.  60mg of 6 months....yes.  Also watch out for rebound when your done.

stay on an AI and slowly taper off.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> if your at 30mg of ralox, not really.  60mg of 6 months....yes.  Also watch out for rebound when your done.
> 
> stay on an AI and slowly taper off.



whats a good protocol for a light case of gyno? Taking the least amount to get the job done


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 23, 2016)

60mg for 1-3 wks (depending on how much relief your getting, if its really working, keep going at 60)

otherwise its the long haul @ 30mg with an AI to control estrogen even more.  

The fastest method and dont give a sh!t method is 60mg + 1mg of letro ED til its gone.  But have fun with that.  

Im going 60mg for a wk, 30mg for up to 5 months after all while taking 6.25 EOD of stane.  Maybe 4 days a wk instead.  Like i said, i have enough to run 30mg for 150 days +


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> 60mg for 1-3 wks (depending on how much relief your getting, if its really working, keep going at 60)
> 
> otherwise its the long haul @ 30mg with an AI to control estrogen even more.
> 
> ...



all of this is best to do while on the lowest amount of test right? Thanks alot by the way


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 23, 2016)

yea, you can go 150/250mg a wk.  but up your AI for that.  Esp on the 250 dose.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 17, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> 60mg for 1-3 wks (depending on how much relief your getting, if its really working, keep going at 60)
> 
> otherwise its the long haul @ 30mg with an AI to control estrogen even more.
> 
> ...



Old thread i know, just wondering how this worked out for your gymrat?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 17, 2017)

okay, i think i more just have some fat around my pecs

also theres some stuff thats just not going to go with without a knife.  But it improved.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 17, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> okay, i think i more just have some fat around my pecs
> 
> also theres some stuff thats just not going to go with without a knife.  But it improved.



did you have pubert-gyno or steroid induced?

i havent cycled for 2 years and just got gyno out of no where, not taking anything lol
started ralox and ai 0.5 Eod ( got bloods E2 was high) hopefully i can get rid of this without going under the knife :/


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 17, 2017)

Both

I'd go 30mg ralox with low low doses ai.  

See how it is after 75-100 days.  It's going to take time.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 18, 2017)

Ok ill start with 30 mg ralox ed and 0.25mg adex  eod. Thanks bro


----------

